# How to stay Lean.



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently put a comment on here regarding putting on too much fat when bulking.

So, now my aim is to simply lower my carbs, ditch the bread and do more early morning cardio to slowly shake off the fat.

Has anyone any tips on how to avoid this problem happening again? and how can i get lean and stay lean?

Im afraid of lowering my carbs too much and loosing my mass.

Any help fellas?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lean bulking is tough work. It takes alot longer than you think.

Just bulk, and do lots of cardio. Don't vastly worry about a bit of fat (notice I said 'a bit') just work on getting bigger and stronger.

Take a view at different stages and then address the issues. I.e. if you have a holiday in 3 months it may be time for a cut, and then resume your bulking etc etc etc

It's quite difficult to draw up a long term plan for someone based on one or two posts


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

work out your total daily calerie intake plus macros fats , carbs , protiens ect when you have acheived your lean bodyweight then increase caleries slowly through your carbs and fats < protien levels should remain fairly stable >then if you gain to much fat reduce them or up your cardio if dont gain enough then increase your intake


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

i do exactly what fatboy has advised, i just reduce my carbs and fats. ive been dieting now for 4 moths i think with no cardio and im getting well ripped. fat is dropping of.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

Wish i didn't need to do cardio when cutting. I just can't shift the fat with out it.


----------

